# New Focus ST-3 Detail



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi all, so I took delivery of my new Focus ST-3 in panther black on Thursday. I requested they didn't clean it or wash it ect ect ect.

HOWEVER they did manage to damage the front bumper when they took it off the transporter so had to go for paint before I could collect... Panic set in when I found this out, fortunately when I arrived to collect I couldn't tell were it had been repaired  one happy customer.

So I got it home and spent the next 2 days cleaning it  below are a few before, during and after shots.

I'm welcome to comments or recomendations, I have 1 question though.. Today in direct sun light the car although it now has dust on it :wall::wall: there seems to be holograms all over it if you walk around the car it appears to be floating on top of the paint?

The paint it's self was in excellent condition when I cleaned it VERY little swirls or marks ect, I'll list the products and procedure below

PW entire car and soaked wheels with bilberry wheel clean
PW wheels and washed the car using 2 BM, fresh water for each half of car
Dried the car and applied Iron X all over and left to soak
PW car again and they clay'd the entire car
Full wash again using 2 BM
Applied Victoria Wax deep cleanse to enitre car one panel at a time, I did this twice
Applied 2 layers of Victoria Wax Concours Wax allowed 60 minutes between each cat

OH I also managed to scratch the door  I've attached a picture to see if you think this could be polished out??











The SCRATCH!!!! Is this fixable with a machine polish do we think?



FINAL RESULTS


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Can't advise on the scratch but that is one mean looking Focus


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks mate I'm over the moon, few plans for it when the parts are released but do love it


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

That will polish out easily (for me) 

Ford paint is very nice to work with, especially panther black.


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh really that's good to hear, so how or who could do this for me and what's involved?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks very nice that, reminds me of the one they used in the remake of The Sweeney film.

Not sure that the scratch will polish out but may be worth a try wet sanding it?


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice work :thumb:

Looks very stealthy in black.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I could do it, but I'm down in Margate, Kent. 
I'll be in Colchester at the end of May if that's any use to you??


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I prefer these in black as the 'big mouth' grill blends in a whole lot better imo.

Beaut motor that mate.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice there a great car I have just picked my frozen white one up


----------



## Workhorse (Apr 24, 2014)

Regarding the holograms, it could be the wax. Vics concours is an extremely oily wax. I had the same issues on my old car but it was easily sorted. A good wash will get rid of it or even a gentle wipe down with qd should do the trick. Gorgeous car btw!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks nice jet black in colour :thumb:

The only way of trying to repair the scratch is going for it with a machine, might not take it out fully but will less visible to the eye, plus concours will mask some when applying.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Very nice do like the ST in the estate version what's the Tax a year on this beast


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice looking machine that, good luck with the scratch!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

That's a lovely look motor there.
Scratch that will go easy enough. It's unfortunate and feel the pain.
I have a question for you. Your alloys, what colour are they. Is that a mid anthracite? Mine are going to be sent for paint but undecided on colour at lepsons.

Ryan


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice car but Black is harder to keep clean for a car I never go back to black again IMO

Btw Thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Lovely car! Love the facelift!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That is one absolutely beautiful car!!! Seriously.

Great job on the first detail but so gutted for you about the scratch. I'd say that'd be easily enough sorted in the right hands. 

Health to enjoy your new car chum. 

Cooks


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Love it:thumb: makes me even more keen on ordering a RS


----------



## p_m_brown (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice work, looks great in Panther Black! 

Still waiting for my new Stealth Grey ST, been pushed back to June now though! Still, good to practice on my current white ST!

Btw, gentle going over with a decent quick detailer should sort any wax marks mate. :car:


----------



## yzfr1 (Oct 2, 2012)

p_m_brown said:


> Nice work, looks great in Panther Black!
> 
> Still waiting for my new Stealth Grey ST, been pushed back to June now though! Still, good to practice on my current white ST!
> 
> Btw, gentle going over with a decent quick detailer should sort any wax marks mate. :car:


When did you order your car?
I'm waiting on my st3 stealth estate. I've heard of no delays on mine yet.


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lovely motor. I've just used Vics red for the first time on my car - love it! I haven't had the hologram problem though.

Where in the Midlands are you? I'm in Coventry and wouldn't mind having a go at removing your scratch. I wouldn't be able to go any further than a two stage Menzerna polish with a rotary though.


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

There seem's to be some big delays on some Focus ST's not sure whats causing these delays but some owners have been waiting 12 - 14 weeks. Although it seem's to be clearing through now and coming back to normal times going by other owners with outstanding orders on Focus ST Owners, hope you all don't have to wait to long.

Curley89 I think the holograms are purely from not wiping down the panels enough after I applied 2 coat's. I'm literally about to go out side and wash the car and wipe the entire car down again and QD so hoping this will cure the issues.

Thank you very much for your offer I have some on who is going to have a look for me so will be in contact if this doesn't work out


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> I could do it, but I'm down in Margate, Kent.
> I'll be in Colchester at the end of May if that's any use to you??


Thank you for your kind offer I have some on looking in to this for me but will be on contact should these not work out, thanks again :thumb:


----------



## p_m_brown (Oct 26, 2012)

yzfr1 said:


> When did you order your car?
> I'm waiting on my st3 stealth estate. I've heard of no delays on mine yet.


Lucky man! Ordered mine early Feb but with the style pack which seems to have caused the delays...:wall:


----------



## yzfr1 (Oct 2, 2012)

p_m_brown said:


> Lucky man! Ordered mine early Feb but with the style pack which seems to have caused the delays...:wall:


I've got the privacy glass but kept the std alloys.
Hopefully this means there is no hold ups!

What products have you decided to go with on the stealth paint?


----------



## Olly RS (Dec 26, 2014)

Lovely car mate! My mate has one. All I can say is don't get a girlfriend who lives up a farm yard track! Haha! He is cleaning his nearly every day! 
Try running your fingernail downwards on the scratch. If your finger nail grabs the scratch, it may not be possible to get it out, but if it glides over, it should be fine. Good rule that I use. You may need it in future as I'm sure there will be a few more in time if you use it every day


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

Don't want to hijack but are the marks similar to this?



Could see them shift about on the paint walking side to side in the sun! Infuriating!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

MonsterST said:


> Don't want to hijack but are the marks similar to this?
> 
> 
> 
> Could see them shift about on the paint walking side to side in the sun! Infuriating!


There holograms mate.


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Exactly like that but bit more subtle, I've washed and QD and there still there, what am I doing wrong.... Driving me mad!!!


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Lovely motor, much prefer the facelift model especially the interior.


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks mate, the front end of these are a huge improvement only fault is there have mounted the back box quite far back into the bumper, bar that faultless.


----------



## p_m_brown (Oct 26, 2012)

yzfr1 said:


> I've got the privacy glass but kept the std alloys.
> Hopefully this means there is no hold ups!
> 
> What products have you decided to go with on the stealth paint?


I've had a lot of success with Carchem Hydrocoat on my white ST so I'm going to continue using that for winter but I have some Autofinesse Spirit for the summer that I am itching to use! Will be doing a similar first detail to ST-Matt so I hope I can get it looking as nice!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Matt, when you picked the car up, did it look really nice? 

One method, is that these marks were already on the car when you picked it up, but the polish that was put on the car acted as a cover, with your wash method being good, you've probably uncovered them.

Either that or something is dragged on the paintwork in either your wash, dry or polishing/sealing/waxing step. 

As mentioned above, give the car another good wash, and see if the marks are still there, if they are, then it's probably machine time.

Try working out of the sunlight (I know it's not always possible) but this will enable you to have longer time working with a product before it dries out :thumb:


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

When I collected the car it was filthy, I had requested they didn't wash the car prior to me collecting. Im going to give it a wash again Sunday and not use the QD, just give the whole car a wipe down with a MF.

When I was cleaning the car over the 2 days it was overcast so didn't have the opportunity to see. The paint looked in very good condition though. I've wrongly or rightly rubbed a very small area with my finger where the hologram was obvious and it went it was almost like oil? 

Assuming this could be / hoping it's the wax but can't understand why it didn't go after the wash...


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

ST - Matt said:


> When I collected the car it was filthy, I had requested they didn't wash the car prior to me collecting. Im going to give it a wash again Sunday and not use the QD, just give the whole car a wipe down with a MF.
> 
> When I was cleaning the car over the 2 days it was overcast so didn't have the opportunity to see. The paint looked in very good condition though. I've wrongly or rightly rubbed a very small area with my finger where the hologram was obvious and it went it was almost like oil?
> 
> Assuming this could be / hoping it's the wax but can't understand why it didn't go after the wash...


Same for me, asked it not to be touched and it wasn't at the dealers.

However I do believe the cars are wrapped sort before transport etc? Perhaps this lead to the marks.

I got mine new in December so never had much sun to see the true paint, but I've always washed mine correctly and yet I'm left with awful marks in the pics as shown ..


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice that!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks nice:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and gota love black for showing up marks in the sun light.
looks very mean in black


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

So stage 1 has been fitted to take it to a healthy 225BHP & 470NM very nice power curve and fun to drive even more so now. Awaiting Mountune or eibach to release some springs to get it sitting a bit lower then just going to drive and enjoy 

I've decided I want to go down the route of a coating like Kamikaze ISM my theory is I can apply (full detail ect of coarse) then not worry about wax's every week or beading or how its lastin ect ect.

I want to be able to apply then maintain and enjoy the shows and driving, I just need to find a kind local(ish) person to assist with my detail  with some beer money for them to of coarse HAHA


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

ST - Matt said:


> So stage 1 has been fitted to take it to a healthy 225BHP & 470NM very nice power curve and fun to drive even more so now. Awaiting Mountune or eibach to release some springs to get it sitting a bit lower then just going to drive and enjoy
> 
> I've decided I want to go down the route of a coating like Kamikaze ISM my theory is I can apply (full detail ect of coarse) then not worry about wax's every week or beading or how its lastin ect ect.
> 
> I want to be able to apply then maintain and enjoy the shows and driving, I just need to find a kind local(ish) person to assist with my detail  with some beer money for them to of coarse HAHA


Where in the Midlands are you mate? PM if you'd prefer.

I'd be willing to lend a hand. I've already said I'd help out with another local lad so could combine the two and help you both.


----------

